# Wurm mit eingebautem DHCP-Server



## Newsfeed (5 Juni 2011)

Eine Variante des Trojaners/Rootkits Alureon verbreitet sich im Netzwerk, indem sie über gefälschte DHCP-Antworten DNS-Anfragen auf einen Server lenkt, der unter der Kontrolle der Angreifer steht.

Weiterlesen...


----------

